
Ask HN: What steps do you take to initiate contract/freelance work? - r0fls
Once contacted by a potential client, or in other situations, what steps do you take to initiate contract work in general? Specifically asking as a developer. For instance, I need access to their code at some point. What does a successful set of interactions look like in general?
======
gt2
If the client wants to hire you, then execute the contract by getting a
depost, starting the hourly billing, whatever terms you have set together with
the contract.

Request access to the github etc. The architecture of code repositories and
development process varies between projects/clients, so this is usually on a
case by case basis with the simplest being a simple github repo access,
ranging to giving the client your public key to get access to their server
where the repo exists or code lives, possibly without a vcs at all.

I recommend you commence billing before you look at the code, but I and others
have given short free consultations before work begins, so that is an option
to you but only if you think it's necessary to win the contract and/or scope
the work. If there is definitely work and/or advice to be given, why not start
the paid work on a daily or weekly basis.

